# Recomendations



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I have just started building my HT again....the divorce did away with most of it...I kept my front stage and bought everything else in the last 3 weeks. What I have is as follows:

Emerson 42" LCD
Onkyo TX-SR803
DIY Front stage (Peerless, Morel) 2) 8" 1)4" 1)Dome per
NHT VC-3 x1 
NHT Super One x4
Epik Empire Sub 
Vizio Blu Ray 

So the question at hand is what is my next purchase that can give me the most improvement?
No room for a projector yet.....still looking for a house


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I would say your next upgrade would be to get a new receiver with the high def audio codecs available from Blu-ray like DTS-HD and TrueHD.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Denon, onkyo, marantz?....suggestions


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I just checked out your current receiver and it doesn't include any automatic EQ like Audyssey. Get a receiver with at least Audyssey MultEQ XT and your audio should improve greatly just from that addition. I am not sure what you budget is for a receiver but the more expensive receivers include Audyssey XT32 which is even better.

I just picked this up about a month ago: http://www.buy.com/prod/onkyo-tx-nr...-9-2-channel-dolby-digital-dts/217138820.html

I actually bought my 3008 at http://www.accessories4less.com/ for about 1,000 for a refurb but they don't have any currently in stock. This receiver does include XT32 and all the bells and whistles.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I like Denon, Onkyo and Marantz. Right now the Onkyo is my personally preference, Denon my second choice then Marantz as I have owned all these brands within the last year and stayed with the Onkyo.

It's all personal preference and what sounds right in your system. I picked the Onkyo over the other 2 as it had more dynamics for movies, the marantz was probably the best with music but dull for movies compared to the Onkyo. The Denon is a good all around performer but the Onkyo edged it out for movies in my system.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm thinking about $750 used or new....may take me just a little while too just got through spending about $1500....I only have $150 in the reciever I have now


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

You can even go less and get a lot of receiver, especially used. 

Here is a Onkyo 809 which has MultEQ XT which I recommend as the lowest form of Audyssey:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...eiver/1.html?gclid=CJHHoty7kq0CFcoaQgodWD5jkw

They also have lower priced receivers there like the 709 which also has XT and is only about $500:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

Here is a list of Audyssey equipped receivers with MultEQ XT and XT32, I would skip any receiver that only had normal MultEQ and 2EQ as they do not do as good a job at EQ-ing the subwoofer channel if at all. 

http://www.audyssey.com/products?fi...lteq_flavor_value[]=MultEQ+XT&pid=All&ptype=5


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

One other thing I wanted to mention regarding Accessories4less.com. There extended warranties are reasonably priced and you can get 3 years for about $45. I have only had a problem with 1 Onkyo product which is my 5508 pre-amp and luckily it is still under warranty but for $45 it is not bad for a little piece of mind.


----------



## mohsen.alshokan (Aug 31, 2011)

What about YAMAHA it offer good quality think about 2067 or the 3xxx

Mohsen


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Yamaha uses there own EQ system and I don't know if it equals Audyssey which is available on Denon, Marantz, Onkyo and some others and is considered the top EQ as far as receivers are concerned.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am with Mike on this one. Yamaha makes an excellent AVR, but YPAO does not do nearly as well as Audyssey in my experience. This is especially true for the Subwoofer/LFE Channel as YPAO does not EQ all the way down to 20hz whereas Audyssey places a premium on the LFE.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Thinking about an Onkyo 709 or 809....seems to be a nice route at a decent price point...I plan on buying a 7 channel amp later as well


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

ru4au said:


> Thinking about an Onkyo 709 or 809....seems to be a nice route at a decent price point...I plan on buying a 7 channel amp later as well


For the price there hard to beat. I have never tried either but have the 3008 which is the big brother and it works great. The best thing is they both include Audyssey XT.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Changed my mind I'm thinking the 3008, 5008, or Denon 4311....I think I want XT32....still thinking and researching


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

So far I am pretty impressed with the 3008 and the refurb price at accessories 4 less made it a no brainer. I had a Denon 4311 which is a good performer as well but the Onkyo just has an extra gear when it comes to movies.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

One more thing I should add concerning the difference between the 4311 and 3008 is that Audyssey did a better job on my subs with the 3008 than the 4311 even though they both have XT32. I still use a Velodyne SMS-1 to add the needed boost to my sealed DIY subs. I am able to check how Audyssey has done on my subs with the SMS-1 and the 4311 still needed some tweaking but the 3008 had a really smooth frequency response.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Ive always been preferable to Onkyo so it will probably end up there


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I adore my 3008. Audyssey XT32/SubEQ HT are utterly amazing and my HT has never sounded better.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Jack, Do you think it will be adequate to power my current speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Scott,
The 3008 is a beast. It even meets THX Ultra2 Plus Certification which is what the original THX Certification used to be before they introduced Select which is far easier to achieve. As an Ultra AVR must be stable down to 3.4 Ohms into all channels, I honestly think it would do quite well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool Brother....Thanks for the info....Sonnie is an old friend of mine and its one of the ones he recommended I'm pretty sure you guys know what you are talking about....I kinda jumped the gun on the receiver


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a dumb question whats the difference between the TX-NR3007 and the 3008....why do they do the model numbers like this why not the 1 the 1.1,1.2,1.3,1.4 and so on


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ru4au said:


> Here is a dumb question whats the difference between the TX-NR3007 and the 3008....why do they do the model numbers like this why not the 1 the 1.1,1.2,1.3,1.4 and so on


Scott,
As I have owned both, I can definitely help you on this one. The main differences between the two are the 3007 is HDMI 1.3 and the 3008 is HDMI 1.4, the 3008 offers Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT, and the 3008 also offers some more controls via the On Screen Display. 

The Chassis and Amplifier Stage are identical, and so on. If 3D is of little to no importance to you, the 3007 well might be worth considering. XT32/SubEQ HT is a major upgrade due to the greatly enhanced Filtering. Especially if using dual subwoofers as SubEQ HT is amazing when it comes to integrating 2 subwoofers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Its a TX-NR3008 with another Empire....now all I need is $2500....lol....Thanks for your help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

You can actually get a 3008 from Accesories4less for around $1000 from Accessories4less. It is Refurbished, but you can get an Extended Warranty from Onkyo directly to extend it to 3 Years as opposed to the 1 Year that AC4L offers on Onkyo B-Stocks.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool...It will come before the sub... Receiver, 2nd Empire, then 4) NHT M5's for surround...then im done


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ru4au said:


> Cool...It will come before the sub... Receiver, 2nd Empire, then 4) NHT M5's for surround...then im done


You are never done! You might think you are done, but it never ends. But seriously, that sounds like an excellent plan Scott.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Considering I had nothing but 2 front stage DIY speakers 2 weeks ago I've already made tremendous strides...its nice to be back in the game...lol


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Make sure to post some pics when you get stuff set up - we love pics! :bigsmile:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I have everyting I bought set up in the apartment...lol....I really need to find a house soon....This is probably a bit much for my room size. Just thought i would post some pics








The NHT VC-3 is spectacular.....couldnt be more pleased


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very nice. A House would definitely provide you with more breathing room, but I am sure you can enjoy it now.
Hopefully, you have thick walls and accommodating neighbors.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Well Its been fine so far they have been out of town...but yes its very nice I had forgotten what nice clean quality sound was and its kind of funny.... I mean I know what i wanted but its kind of like if you dont do something every day you lose touch with how to do it or what its like. I am very happy so far but I can already feel the want for change....the other Epik is out of the question until I find a house so I have to decide on a reciever or the M5's Im thinking of selling the Super One's. I have 7 of them All in very nice shape


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Scott... good to see you found your way onto the forum and are getting some good recommendations. 

I would definitely shoot for one of the receivers with the XT32 and Sub EQ HT. As Jack already eluded to, any of these receivers with these particular Audyssey features are going to have a good amp section and you shouldn't need to spend extra for separates unless you end up with speakers that need more power. 

After upgrading the receiver, then shoot for that extra Empire... well maybe a house would be the wiser choice first. I did not realize you were in an apartment, which is going to obviously limit you to what you can do.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah Sonnie.....Just moved out of my house on 87 a month ago.... My Fiancé' and I are looking for a house now just haven't found what we wanted....Gotta hold off on the other empire until I find one


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ru4au said:


> Well Its been fine so far they have been out of town...but yes its very nice I had forgotten what nice clean quality sound was and its kind of funny.... I mean I know what i wanted but its kind of like if you dont do something every day you lose touch with how to do it or what its like. I am very happy so far but I can already feel the want for change....the other Epik is out of the question until I find a house so I have to decide on a reciever or the M5's Im thinking of selling the Super One's. I have 7 of them All in very nice shape


Hello,
As you already have quality speakers, I would get an AVR. You could sell two of them and put the proceeds towards getting a better AVR.

As for AVR's, when the Onkyo TX-NR809 is On Sale, I honestly cannot think of a better all around AVR for the money. Places like Newegg sell them for as little as $649 and the MSRP is $1199. Excellent Amplifier Stage, utterly top notch Video Processing (HQV Vida and Marvell Qdeo run in tandem), THX Post Processing, Audyssey MultEQ XT, and much, much more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes but does the 809's amplifier go to 11.....jk......So the main diffrence in the 809 and the 3008 is the sub EQ?


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

The main difference I can think of between the 809 and 3008 is the addition of XT32 which includes the sub EQ. XT32 also has more resolution in all channels. It is the most advanced version of Audyssey available until you step up to a receiver that allows Audyssey Pro but that is more advanced and requires a Audyssey Pro kit which I am not sure would be worth the expense. 

Since you are going to forego the second Empire right now I would invest a little more and get the 3008 so you don't have to wonder what if.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice set-up by the way:T


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys,
Im working on it....I just hate to buy the 809 and wish i would have gotten the 3008...I am not going to buy another TV until I get a house as well....with the rear channels not handling that much information and the Super Ones ability to handle it, I think the money upgrade will be the reciever (3008). I have 3 additional NHT Super Ones and my current reciever I can sell to build some cash and forgo getting the NHT M5's for the time being (they just look awesome and would match so well...lol). Nevermind, it Im trading it all in on 7 Sparkomatic 6x9's and a Fultron 1000 watt eq/amplifier set up in igloo coolers in the proper locations around the room with 12v car battery to set the tv on.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The differences between the 2 is more than just SubEQ HT as the 3008 also employs Audyssey MultEQ XT32 which offers far greater Filter Processing on the Loudspeakers in addition to the Subwoofers. In addition, the 3008 is a 9 Channel AVR, meets THX Ultra2 Plus Certification which is a far stricter criteria, and as a corollary to this has a much larger Chassis and stronger Amplifier Stage.

While few can accommodate a 9.1 or 9.2 HT, it does allow you to Bridge or Biamp the Mains while still running either DSX and or SBL or SBR Channels.

The 809 does offer slightly better Video Processing by virtue of the HQV Vida and Marvell Qdeo tandem, but I still find HQV Reon to be quite satisfactory. I also like the new Industrial Design of the x09 Series and that Onkyo has seemed to turn down the Bias of the Amplifier Stage resulting in cooler running AVR's. All the same the only AVR I would rather have than my 3008 would be a 3009 or 5009 as I find XT32/SubEQ HT to be astonishingly good.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

What is a Bash system?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ru4au said:


> What is a Bash system?


Hello,
I cannot say I have ever heard of one. I am familiar with BASH Amplifiers. These are typically associated with Subwoofers. What System are you looking at that you see BASH being referenced?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

There was an earlier post that has been deleted that said Check out this Bash system....It must have been spam that was deleted


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Update:
My plans have changed....I have found a house and I have a room in it that was a 2 car garage already finished that I will be using for my home theater. I have found a couple of deals in my looking that I have come across and bought. 

1) Integra DTR-6.8 that I picked up for $75 http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?class=Receiver&m=DTR-6.8&p=i

2) Panasonic PT-AX200U LCD Projector that I picked up for $150 

Whats your opinions on the receiver and is it an upgrade over the 803 I currently have...What do you think of the projector and whats your recommendations for screens

I think I'm going to get by with the receiver for a while and get another epik empire it does have Audyssey MultEQ® XT and HDMI 1.3 and some better video qualities I think....just couldn't pass it up at that price


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like you've found just the right house. :T

At that price for the 6.8... yeah, I would be happy with it for now. I think it has about the same power output, but the 803 doesn't have any Audyssey at all does it? Either way, for $75 you got a deal. You did verify it works, right?

For screens, if you want to save some money, check out our DIY Screen forum. In my last home theater room we framed up part of the sheetrock brick moulding and painted screen. Of course my sheetrock finish was perfect for that area we painted. For pre-built, Elite is a sponsor here and I think they have some reasonable prices on screens. I got mine from Elite and have been happy with it using a Panasonic 4000 projector.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

First off congrats on finding the house:T

Killer deal you got on the Integra and it is definitely a big improvement over your 803 as it includes DTS-HD/TrueHD and the Audyssey XT. You won't need another receiver for a long time IMO, that is unless you get upgradeitus which afflicts many HTS members

I don't know much about the panasonic proj but for the price as long as you like it then that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

As far as screens are concerned I recently bought this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/144-x-120-A...ltDomain_0&hash=item5637912ef8#ht_3517wt_1158

It is acoustically transparent so you can place your speakers behind the screen like a movie theater and the picture quality is just as good as my Dalite motorized 106" screen which cost over $1,000 new. For the price I thought why not but you do have to build your own screen frame.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Checked the reciever out and I can see no flaws with it so far...the 803 had no Audyssey at all and was not Dolby True HD or DTS HD....still waiting on the projector so im not sure but it got some good reviews...Sonnie the room is completely closed off except for 2 doors and some Bay windows very nice and huge. What am I talking about in a screen money wise


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Lots of questions:
Grey vs white screen (reviews say this is the brightest projector in its class)

dont need a transparent material the center will sit on an equipment stand under the screen 

fixed or motorized?

Everytime I buy something its a whole new set of issues


btw the reciever didnt have the mic kit so I have to order one


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I personally like Grey Screens, but it is a subjective thing. If you can afford it, a Motorized Screen is far more convenient. Nice score on the Integra. That is an absurd price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Going with an Elite screen do i want 120" or 150"?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a couple questions that might help determine a good screen size:

- size of room?
- how many rows of seats and seating configuration?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

25' x 35' room size 10' celings sectional L couch in a V shape open V facing the screen... celing mount projector whatever distance necessary....the zoom lens on this projector allows you to throw a 120" image from as close as 11' and from as far from the screen as 22'


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry - how far away from the screen will the seating be?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

As far or as close as I need it...15 to 30 feet...no restrictons here...its completely open and no wife factor to deal with its my room to do as I please


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

When I started looking at projectors, I read through several posts asking for advice on what to get. When making a recommendation, the person (Mechman in most posts I read IIRC) said to run your numbers through the calculator with 12-16 FL being an optimum range (shooting for 16 to allow for lamp degradation).

So, after checking the results for your projector with both screen sizes, I personally would chose the 120" screen. The main reason for this is to attain 16 FL for a 150" screen, you would need to place it at 15' with a zoom ratio of 2.0 which is at one extreme of the zoom leaving no room for adjustment. 

One other thing to consider is when you think about getting a new projector, which projectors will work for each screen size /throw distance and what the price range is - it is not a perfect science of course as prices will change and new projectors will be manufactured, but it may give you some idea of the numbers available and what it may cost.....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would say 120" as well... and consider 2.35:1 instead of 1.85:1 (assuming this pj has aspect ratio adjustments for 2.35:1), unless you plan on mainly watching cable/satellite. Personally, bars on the sides do not bother me as much as bars on top and bottom, but that can be a matter of preference.

My room is 19' x 23'... and I have a 128" screen. You may want to ride over and see it Scott.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive got a 2,35:1 120" screen and I sit 12.5' from the screen on the front row and its a perfect size. It fits nicely within the optimal field of vision without having to constantly turn my head to see everything.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I will concur with the 120" screen. Eye strain is a real problem with large screens. I experience it if I spend too long watching movies(8 + hours) Make sure you get tab-tensioned if it's pull down or it will get wavy.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would also same some money and go fixed screen since this will be YOUR room. :bigsmile:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Im thinking this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000YUG02S/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=12978821995&ref=pd_sl_ibyp25eor_e


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Or... http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Screens...roducts&ie=UTF8&qid=1325702297&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

IMO, if you plan on watching more movies than cable and you can afford the 2.35:1, roll with it - you won't regret it.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Diffrences?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It ain't nuttin' but money and Scott has plenty of it. :whistling:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm a deal hunter...lol...I think I can buy that 16:9 one for $100


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Sonnie, 
I just need you to buy 3 or 4 more alarm systems and a couple of cctv systems and I can upgrade some more:clap:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Projector Central has a really good article on this. We should have one, but I don't think we do... or I don't see it if we do. I know we got a bus load of articles written about screens, but no aspect ratio article. :huh:

If you get on over to page two of the Projector Central article you will see some image examples. It's really good reading. :T


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

You read my mind, I was already reading about the different formats. My Fiancé thinks I spend too much time on this stuff....I will let her form her opinion when I'm done....lol


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW some art for the walls whacha think:

http://www.barewalls.com/pv-386091_Cognac-Monnet.html

http://www.barewalls.com/pv-507375_Martini--Rossi.html

http://www.barewalls.com/pv-476564_Bitter-Campari.html

http://www.barewalls.com/pv-387936_Irradio.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270810673059?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those are not going to help with the acoustics... GIK

It's a home theater where your lights are going to be dim most of the time. You will have to screw them into the wall to keep them from vibrating too. Think acoustic panels for art. I know... sell a few more alarms. :sarcastic:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I found where you can have them printed on acoustic panels.....that was the plan


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

This is the turntable Im getting to play my audiophile recordings on:
http://www.readymade.com/file_uploads/blogs/readymade/files/2009/10/fp820-player.jpg


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I want one of those... can you get two?

I ordered a Denon DP-300F a week or so ago... should be here any day. I can send it back if you can get me one of those Fishers. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That article from Projector Central is what pushed me to a 2.35:1 screen TBH - too bad we can't sticky it somewhere as it really is a great read.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are checking in to creating something similar. We need it around here so that we don't have to send folks over there. :bigsmile:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

On 12-15 I had:
DIY Front stage (Peerless, Morel) 2) 8" 1)5 1/4" 1)Dome per


As of today I have:
Panasonic PT-AE1000U
120" Favi Motorized Screen
Emerson 42" LCD
Integra 7.9 Receiver
DIY Front stage (Peerless, Morel) 2) 8" 1)5 1/4" 1)Dome per
NHT VC-3 x1 
NHT Super One x4
Epik Empire Sub 
Vizio Blu Ray 
Phillips CD-950
Dual 721 Turntable

and a house...lol

I am content for a little while....should last a week or two....I wonder if they have those Home Theater before and after pictures like the meth before and after pictures

Its some guy sitting in a room with equipment stacked to the ceiling with little pathways to walk through like audio video hoarders


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say you've come a long way... and have done very well. :T


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Sonnie and Everyone ,
Its not perfect but I think im going to slow down now. I just needed a base to work off of, now that I have that I can take my upgrades a little more slowly. There is a lot of things I could and would do differently but there is that money constraint that keeps getting in the way. Anybody need some cameras or an alarm? Thanks to all of you for being so nice and offering up all the help. It is truly an asset and I appreciate it.


----------



## dualsubs (Jan 28, 2012)

ru4au said:


> Denon, onkyo, marantz?....suggestions


denon all the way.:hsd:


----------

